# Phenom II 955 or new Zacate for Home Server



## Higgins

Zacate is meant for netbooks. If you're thinking of going fusion i would wait until Llano is out, since it is a much more powerful chip with very impressive power management.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdPi4GPEI74[/ame]


----------



## Skrumzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12578776*
> Zacate is meant for netbooks. If you're thinking of going fusion i would wait until Llano is out, since it is a much more powerful chip with very impressive power management.


Yea I saw that posted today. I just can't wait, Ive got hardware laying around and I'm fed up with microsoft utter lack of current codecs for the xbox.


----------



## Higgins

I would personally go for Zacate then, if only for its low power draw and heat. Should serve as an HTPC i would think.


----------



## DuckieHo

Just go with a Sempron 140....


----------



## Skrumzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo;12578839*
> Just go with a Sempron 140....


I was thinking about that awhile back, but if I were to do that now I would be wasting money...The Zacate can serve two purposes either as my home server or a htpc which ever serves me better and I will take the 955 for the other application. So your asking, "Well why the hell are you even asking and just do it"? I really wanted someone to say, hey I did that recently and it worked out pretty good or hell no, stay away. But if someone can shed some light onto the matter with no first hand experience that would be cool too heh.

The reason why I say I would be wasting money is because If I buy the sempron then I still have an old 955 laying around in the box. I also have a 790fx gigabyte board that I could use but I'm too stingy to depart with one of my 4890s in my main rig for video heh and plus a 4890 is a little overkill for a home server or a htpc.


----------



## Skrumzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12578811*
> I would personally go for Zacate then, if only for its low power draw and heat. Should serve as an HTPC i would think.


I think so too. The Zacate would be probably the best sweet spot for a htpc both in money and performance. I'm really cautious about using it as a home server. If I wasn't encoding I would have already bought it and would not be posting here, but I think I'm going to go with it anyways and test it out. If it really does fail me, I will just set it aside till I get funds to put the htpc together. I'm going to wait just a bit longer though and poke my head into this thread to see if anyone has shed some light into it. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo;12578839*
> Just go with a Sempron 140....


My two file servers, Sempron 140 unlocked to dual, 2GB ram, 500GB hdd and two 2TB's use 50-55 watts power idle and about 100-110 ish when cpu is under full load and run at 25-40c on the stock cooler

No idea how good they are at streaming HD things to a TV though


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse;12579656*
> No idea how good they are at streaming HD things to a TV though


My old Pentium 3 server could stream HD happily to 3+ clients without issue (no idea how many, as at the time I only had the ability to watch 3 different streams at the same time anyway).

Your dual core Semprons will be able to transcode a movie, let alone stream one...


----------

